# Kdenlive and Macports



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm having a heck of a time trying to install Kdenlive on my Mac.

http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual...-compiled-packages/mac-os-x-packages-macports

Followed the instructions, and I get the following message in the terminal



> Error: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi namenotfound:

Did you check around the Kdenlive Forums? Take a look at this thread (see Post #48, as it has your same issue).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah I looked there before posting here. I also noticed here that it seems to be an issue with MacPorts on Snow Leopard. I was just wondering if there was a fix for this.

Oh well, I installed Linux via VMwareFusion, then installed Kdenlive on Linux, so that's a suitable solution for now. I would have liked to get it working on Mac though :-/


----------

